# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  في فقه الاجتهاد والتجديد-دراسة تأصيلية تطبيقية - كتاب جديد مهم

## أبو محمد صلاح الدين

*في فقه الاجتهاد والتجديد - دراسة تأصيلية تطبيقية*
تأليف/ يحيى رضا جاد *ط 1 – 2010م دار السلام بالأزهر - القاهرة  
 *************************  ** 
 موقع دار السلام على شبكة الإنترنت

 دار السلام للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع والترجمة - القاهرة - الإسكندرية 

غلاف الكتاب ومعلومات عنه

 .:: إصداراتنـــا ::. 
 الموزعون في أنحاء العالم العربي

 .:: وكــلاء التوزيــع ::. 

 السعر الرسمي للكتاب : 45 جنيهاً مصرياً ( بعد التخفيض - في كافة معارض مكتبة دار السلام : طوال العام -  : 30 جنيهاً مصرياً ) 

 *************************  ***** 

 تنبيه عام عن الكتاب وموضوعاته 
 الكتاب  لم يتعرض لكل ما يمت بصلة إلى موضوع  الاجتهاد والتجديد .. وإنما تعرض لعدد  من ذلك ليس إلا .. فالاجتهاد  والتجديد موضوع واسع متشعب .. بل بحر لا ساحل  له .. ولذلك سميتُ كتابي "في  فقه الاجتهاد والتجديد" وليس "فقه الاجتهاد  والتجديد" .. وفي النية إن  شاء الله – كما أشرتُ في صلب الكتاب- التوسع في  الموضوع المبحوث؛ وسيقع  ذلك (بعد بضع سنوات بإذن المولى) في مجلد ضخم أو  مجلدين إن شاء الله ..  وكثير مما لم أتطرق إليه موجودة عندي أصوله ..  ومتبلور عندي كثير منه –  بحمد الله وفضله- .. ولكنْ في الأناة والتريث وعدم  العجلة كلُّ الخير إن  شاء الله


 *************************  *** 

 كلمة الغلاف الخلفي للكتاب 
إن  (العجز عن الاجتهاد) و(العجز عن الحياة)  مقترنان. وأمتنا لم تتعثر ولم  تتوقف مسيرتها الحضارية إلا عندما هيمن  عليها التقليد والجمود والتبعية،  وإلا عندما أخذت تتهيب من تجديد فهمها  لدينها أسوةً بسلفها الذين جددوا  فأبدعوا، واجتهدوا فأينعوا. وإنما يستعيد  المسلمون مكانتهم بين أمم العالم  ما فَعَّلوا (فريضة التفكير) وأعملوا  (واجب التدبر). 
ومن  ثم، اقتحم هذا الكتاب عرينَ الاجتهاد  والتجديد، بأناة وعلى بصيرة، وفقَ  منهجٍ محرَّرٍ جامعٍ بين صحيح النقل  وصريح العقل دون تكلف، وغيرِ جارٍ على  المعتاد من التقليد لا في الأسلوب  ولا في المضمون، مستهدفاً صناعة العالم  المسلم المرتبط بـ (الأصل) والمتصل  بـ (العصر)؛ الآخذِ من التراث ما صفا  والتارك ما كدر، غيرِ المكتفي  بالرواية عن الدراية ولا بالدراية عن  الرواية، الجامعِ بين (عقلانية  الفيلسوف) و(روحانية المتصوف) و(انضباط  الفقيه). 


 *************************  * 

 الفهرس  
- المقدمة

- قبل أن نبدأ

 الباب الأول : مقدمات أساسية للاجتهاد والتجديد  (وهو الجانب التأصيلي من الدراسة) 

الفصل الأول : مبادئ أساسية للاجتهاد والتجديد

يحتوي على اثنتي عشرة فقرة كبرى تحت كلٍ منها عدةُ نقاط

الفصل الثاني : في أصول فقه القرآن

المبحث الأول : منطلقات النظر في القرآن الكريم (يحتوي على أربع نقاط)

الأولى : الانقياد للقرآن باعتباره متبوعاً لا تابعاً
الثانية : الاعتراف والاعتقاد بكونه كتاباً للزمن كله
الثالث : الاعتراف والاعتقاد بكونه كتاباً للإنسانية كلها
الرابع : الإيمان بكونه (منهجاً ضابطاً) و(تبياناً) لكل شيء

المبحث الثاني : مبادئ أساسية للتعامل مع القرآن الكريم (يحتوي على أربع نقاط)

الأولى : تنزيل القرآن على القلب
الثانية : الإيمان بالوحدة البنائية للقرآن الكريم
الثالثة : الجمع بين القراءتين (قراءة الوحي بالكون .. وقراءة الكون بالوحي)- في تعاملنا مع القرآن الكريم
الرابعة : الإيمان بتطابق (الحقائق القرآنية) و(المعارف الكونية)

المبحث الثالث : كيف نتعامل مع القرآن فهماً وتفسيراً واستنباطاً ؟ (يحتوي على خمس عشرة نقطة)

أ- تفسير القرآن بالقرآن
ب- تتبع موارد الكلمة في القرآن
ج- رعاية مدلول الكلمة في عصر نزول القرآن
د- التعامل مع القرآن اعتماداً على قواعد وأصول وأسس ودلالات اللغة العربية
هـ- مراعاة (السياق) باستخدام (المنهج السياقي المتكامل)
و- مراعاة مناسبات النزول
ز- معرفة المكي والمدني
ح- مراعاة بيئة النص
ط- تفسير القرآن بالسنة
ي- الانتفاع أو الالتزام - وذلك حسبما سنفصل- بتفسير الصحابة (رضي الله عنهم)
ك- مراعاة القرائن
ل- اتباع الكليات المحكمات
م- التمكن من علم أصول الفقه
ن- الانتباهُ إلى المناسبةِ بين (الدلالات الصوتية والعُرفية) و(معاني الكلام)؛ وكيفيةِ تجليتِها له وتعميقِها لمقاصده ومراميه

الفصل الثالث : في أصول فقه السنة

المبحث الأول : مقدمات تمهيدية في أصول فقه السنة (يحتوي على ثلاث نقاط)

الأولى : مهمةُ الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم)
الثانية : فلسفةُ السنةِ وموقعُها في الإسلام
الثالثة : مدى عموميةِ خطابها

المبحث الثاني : منطلقات النظر في السنة النبوية المشرفة (يحتوي على خمس نقاط)

الأولى : الانقياد للسنة باعتبارها متبوعةً لا تابعةً 
الثانية : الإيمان بكونها مصدراً ملزماً لتفسير القرآن .. ولمعرفة أسباب نزوله .. وللوعي بحكمة التشريع
الثالثة : الإيمان بكونها مصدراً ملزماً للتشريع والتقنين
الرابعة  : النظر إليها باعتبارها المصدرَ الموثوقَ  الأولَ لمعرفة تاريخ صدر  الإسلام بكافة أبعاده السياسية والاجتماعية  والاقتصادية والحربية والأدبية  والحضارية
الخامسة : النظر إليها باعتبارها  المصدرَ  المُحفِّـزَ الأساسيَ - والضاربَ للأمثلة- على إقامة المؤسسات التي  تمثل  (واجبات أهلية / مدنية) اقتضتها (الفرائض الدينية)

المبحث الثالث : مبادئ أساسية للتعامل مع السنة (يحتوي على ست نقاط)

الأولى : الاستيثاق من ثبوت السنة
الثانية : الجمع بين القراءتين - (قراءةِ الوحي بالكون .. وقراءةِ الكون بالوحي)- في تعاملنا مع السنة النبوية المشرفة
الثالثة : إحسانُ الفهم للسنة بتجنب تحريف أهل الغلو والتنطع وتجنب انتحال أهل الباطل وتجنب تأويل أهل الجهل
الرابعة : عدم إشاعة وعدم التحديث بالأحاديث التي يدق معناها على جمهور الناس
الخامسة : الانتباه إلى ما تكرر من الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) التنبيه عليه
السادسة : ملاحظةُ رعايةِ النبي  لأحوال المخاطَبِين

المبحث الرابع : كيف نفهم السنة فهماً صحيحاً ونحسن فقهها ؟ (يحتوي على عشر نقاط)

الأولى : أن نفهمها في ضوء القرآن 
الثانية : أن نعتني بمتن الحديث محل البحث
الثالثة : أن تُجمَع الأحاديث الصحيحة في الموضوع الواحد
الرابعة : أن نوفق بين الأحاديث الصحيحة التي تتعارض ظواهرها
الخامسة : أن نفهم الأحاديث في ضوء أسبابها وملابساتها ومقاصدها 
السادسة  : أن نميز بين (سنة العبادة) و(سنة  العادة) .. (سنة التبليغ والتبيين)  و(سنة القضاء) و(سنة السياسة وإدارة  الدولة)  .. (السنة  العامة) و(السنة الخاصة) .. وأن نميز في  (قول) النبي  بين (ما سبيلُهُ  التجربةُ والعادة) و (وما سبيلُه غير  ذلك) .. وأن نميز في (فعل) النبي   و(تركه) بين (العبادات الثوابت)  و(المعاملات المتغيرة) .. وأن نميز - على  وجه العموم- فيما تركه النبي   بين (ما تركه لأنه منهي عنه ديناً) و(ما  تركه لعدم ظهور ما يقتضيه في  عصره)
السابعة : أن نفرق بين الحقيقة والمجاز في فهم الحديث
الثامنة : أن نفرق بين (عالم الغيب) و(عالم الشهادة) في فهمنا للسنة
التاسعة : أن نتأكد من مدلولات الألفاظ التي جاءت بها السنة
العاشرة : أن نستصحب في تعاملنا مع السنة كل ما أوردناه في مبحث (كيف نتعامل مع القرآن) مما لم يرد ههنا


 الباب الثاني : دراسات تطبيقية  (وهو الجانب التطبيقي من الدراسة) 
الفصل الأول : نظرات اجتهادية تجديدية في أصول الفقه

الدراسة الأولى : المعلوم من الدين بالضرورة

الدراسة الثانية : هل الإجماع حجة ؟

الدراسة الثالثة : مقالٌ مُرَكَّزٌ في فكرة الاستثناء من القواعد العامة

الدراسة الرابعة : البرهان على عِلِّيَّة الشريعة ومقصديتها ومصلحيتها

الدراسة الخامسة : هل الأصل في العبادات التعليل أم التوقيف ؟

الدراسة السادسة : (التعليل بالحكمة) أو (إدارة الأحكام على الحِكم والمقاصد والمصالح) أو (القياس المقصِدي)

الدراسة السابعة : مقالٌ مُرَكَّزٌ في ضوابط الاحتجاج والعمل بالمصلحة المرسلة

الفصل الثاني : نظرات اجتهادية تجديدية فقهية

الدراسة الأولى : من أسرار الحج - دراسة في فقه الدلالات والمقاصد

المقدمة
أولاً : الحكمة من الحج بشد الرحال إلى المسجد الحرام
ثانياً : من أسرار ثياب الإحرام
ثالثاً : من أسرار الطواف حول الكعبة
رابعاً : من أسرار تقبيل الحجر الأسود
خامساً : من أسرار السعي بين الصفا والمروة
سادساً : من أسرار الوقوف بعرفة
سابعاً : من أسرار حلق الرأس
ثامناً : من أسرار رمي الجمار
تاسعاً : من أسرار الذبح والنحر
عاشراً : من أسرار الرقم "سبعة"
حادي عشر : أبعاد فلسفة المكان ورسالته الخالدة
ثاني عشر : من دلالات منسك الحج
1- إحياء ملة إبراهيم الحنيفية السمحة, وتذكرة أهل الكتاب بها
2- التأكيد على أن الإسلام هو الشريعة الخاتمة لسلسلة رسالات الله إلى الإنسان
ثالث عشر : من مقاصد الحج العامة
1- نشر السلام
2- التربية
3- الوحدة الإسلامية –تجسيداً واقعياً وتطبيقاً عملياً-
4- الانتفاع "ليشهدوا منافع لهم"
5- ذكر الله وعبادته والخضوع والتسليم له

الدراسة الثانية : في فقه الشورى والاستبداد

الدراسة الثالثة : في فقه حديث الأئمة من قريش - دراسة موضوعية مقصِدية

الدراسة الرابعة : الردة في ضوء القرآن والسنة والمقاصد

الدراسة الخامسة: التغيير بالقلب - حقيقته وكيفيته

الفصل الثالث : نظرات اجتهادية تجديدية في الفكر الإسلامي

الدراسة الأولى : الله جل جلاله (دراسة تجديدية في علم الكلام)

الدراسة الثانية : خواطر حول إدراك الحق والحقيقة

الدراسة الثالثة : إسلامية الدولة .. (فريضة دينية) و(ضرورة حياتية)

الدراسة  الرابعة : فلسفة الإسلام الاجتماعية  والمالية ( دراسة في علاقة الفرد  بالمجموع .. والطبقة بالأمة .. وعلاقة  الكل بالثروات والأموال )

الدراسة الخامسة : في فقه الحرية

الدراسة السادسة : في فقه الحضارة

الدراسة السابعة : نحو موقف إسلامي راشد من الفنون

 - قبل أن تغلق الكتاب !
 


  **********************

 مما قيل في تقريظ الكتاب
 

  إن  نظرة مقارنة بين حال  العلم والفكر والأدب والثقافة والصحافة في بلادنا عند  مطلع القرن العشرين,  وحتى منتصفه .. وبين حالها في مطلع القرن الواحد  والعشرين، لجديرةٌ بأن  تمثل وتجسد حال السقوط من قمة جبل شاهق إلى السفح  العميق والوادي السحيق !  ..

    لقد كانت سماء العلم والفكر والأدب والثقافة والصحافة، يومئذ، تلمع فيها مئات الكواكب والنجوم .. وترتفع فيها آلاف المنارات,   التي يكفي أن نشير - مجرد إشارة- إلى بعض أسمائها - التي لمعت في مصر   وحدها- .. والتي أضاءت سماء الشرق كله .. وذلك من مثل : محمود سامي البارودي باشا  .. والشيخ علي يوسف  .. ومصطفى كامل باشا  .. ومحمد بك فريد .. والشيخ  عبد  العزيز جاويش .. وسعد باشا زغلول .. ومصطفى صادق الرافعي  .. والشيخ عبد الوهاب النجار  .. وأحمد   باشا تيمور .. وملك حفني ناصف ..   وكامل الكيلاني .. وعمر لطفي باشا .. وعباس محمود العقاد   .. وأحمد حسن الزيات  .. ومحمد سعيد العريان .. والإمام الشيخ سليم البشري .. والشيخ محمد بخيت المطيعي  .. والشيخ محمد حسنين مخلوف ..   والإمام الشيخ محمد مصطفى المراغي  .. والإمام الشيخ محمد   الخضر حسين  .. والإمام الشيخ مصطفى عبد   الرازق  .. ومحمد فريد أبو حديد بك .. وزكي المهندس ..   وإبراهيم بيومي مدكور  .. والإمام الشيخ عبد   المجيد سليم .. والإمام الشيخ محمود شلتوت  .. والشيخ محمد الخضري  .. والشيخ أحمد إبراهيم .. والشيخ   محمد أبو زهرة ..  والشيخ عبد الوهاب خلاف  .. والشيخ علي الخفيف .. وأحمد زكي باشا .. والإمام الشيخ   عبد الحليم محمود .. والشيخ محمد الغزالي  .. ومحمد علي علوبة باشا .. وصالح حرب باشا .. والشيخ علي   الغاياتي .. ومكرم عبيد باشا .. وأحمد شوقي بك .. وحافظ   إبراهيم  .. وأحمد محرم  .. وعلي الجارم  .. ومحمود حسن   إسماعيل .. والشيخ محمد عبد الله دراز  .. والشيخ محمد المدني ..   والشيخ عبد الجليل عيسى  .. وفتحي رضوان .. وعباس حسن .. وأحمد حسين  .. والشيخ محب الدين الخطيب  .. وسيد قطب .. ومحمد فريد وجدي .. والشيخ عبد المتعال الصعيدي  .. ونبوية موسى  .. ومحمد يوسف موسى .. والشيخ أمين الخولي .. وعبد الرحمن   عزام باشا .. وعبد الوهاب عزام  .. ومحمد عبد الهادي أبو ريدة .. والشيخ أحمد حسن الباقوري ..   والشيخ محمد البهي .. ومي زيادة  .. وإبراهيم عبد القادر المازني    .. إلخ .. إلخ .. إلخ ..

  *                                  *                                       *

     هذه أسماء كوكبة من الأعلام - في سماء العلم  والفكر والأدب والفن  والثقافة والصحافة- في مصر وحدها .. والذين يمثلون  عدداً من ألوان التيارات  والاتجاهات الفكرية والثقافية في النصف الأول من  القرن العشرين .. والذين  احتفت من حولهم مواكب ومواكب من أسماء أعلام  العلماء والمفكرين الآخرين.

  *                                  *                                       *

 فإذا  نظرنا اليوم إلى  بلادنا .. وبحثنا عن (الرموز) التي تُسلَّط على أسمائها  الأضواء، رأينا  غثاءً ومُسُوخاً حَمَلت وحُمّلت من الألقاب ما لا علاقة لها  بالآثار  العلمية والإبداعات الفكرية من قريب ولا من بعيد ! .. الأمر الذي  يجسد -  كما سبق وأشرنا- ظاهرة الجدب والجفاف اللذين أصابا منا الملكات  والطاقات –  اللهم إلا قليلاً من العلماء والمفكرين، الذين يمثلون الاستثناء  من  القاعدة - قاعدة (الجفاف) و(الهبوط) .. بل و(الانحطاط)- !

*                                  *                                       *

     لذلك .. يستشعر الذين يحملون هموم الفكر -  وخاصةً الفكر الإسلامي- ..  ويرابطون على ثغور هذا الفكر في مواجهة  التحديات الغازية، التي تتمدد في  فراغ هذا الجدب والجفاف .. يستشعرون  السعادة الغامرة  كلما نبت في ساحة هذا الفكر الإسلامي فرع مورق ومزهر في  هذه الشجرة الطيبة  .. شجرة الكلمة الإسلامية، التي تضرب بجذورها في آيات  الوحي الإلهي العزيز.

    إنه شعور الذين تغمرهم الفرحة (بالمدد) عندما يأتي في ساعات العسرة وسنوات القحط والجفاف !

*                                  *                                       *

ولأن  هذا الكتاب - الذي أقدم  بين يديه؛ للباحث الواعد/ يحيى رضا جاد- هو  (بشارة) من (بشائر) هذا  (المدد) .. وفرع مُورق ومُزهِر في شجرة الفكر  الإسلامي، كانت السعادة الغامرة التي أعيشها وأنا أقدم بين يديه بهذه السطور ..

 إننا أمامَ (مَلَكة) فكرية أصيلة مبشرة وواعدة ..
وأمامَ لحظةِ ميلاد لباحث إسلامي، نتمنى أن يكون له مشروعه الفكري      المتميز والرصين ..
وأمامَ كتابٍ جاء ثمرةً لقراءةٍ مستوعِبة .. وتأملاتٍ عميقة .. في      موضوع الاجتهاد والتجديد ..
وأمامَ نموذجٍ جامعٍ بين طموح الشباب وبين الدقة العلمية في      استخدام المصطلحات وتوليد الأفكار ..
وأمامَ جرأةٍ - غيرِ متهورة- في اقتحام أهم عقبات العصر الذي نعيش      فيه - عقبات الاجتهاد والتجديد-
وأمامَ   سياحةٍ ممتعة في فكر كوكبة من علمائنا المجددين والمجتهدين      ..   واستخلاصٍ للثمرات الناضجة من إبداعاتهم في هذه الميادين ..
وأمامَ أسلوبٍ عربي يَنتَسِبُ إلى ديوان الفصاحة العربية، التي      تنهل من كنوز القرآن الكريم ..
وأمامَ نموذج من نماذج التوثيق العلمي الدقيق والأمين ..
وأمامَ   مثالٍ طيب لباحثٍ يحترم الأساتذة والشيوخ الذين أخذ عنهم      واستفاد بهم   .. يتحدث عنهم في توقير وإجلال .. حتى لكأنه المريد الصوفي بين      يدي   شيخه وإمامه .. وهي فضيلة - بل فريضة- نخشى عليها أن تَغرُبَ وتَغيب ! 
إنها  بداية  عميقة .. ومبشرة .. وواعدة .. امتزج فيها العمق      بالروحانية  الرقراقة  .. الأمر الذي يجعل التعقل فيه متعة .. ويبتعد بالتعمق      فيه  عن  الجفاف .. فالإخلاص - في هذا الكتاب- ييسر على القراء استيعاب المطالب        العالية والمباحث الأصولية الدقيقة ..
إنه  كتاب  كتبه صاحبه بعقله وقلبه .. أي بقلبه العاقل، وفؤاده المتوقد       شوقاً  إلى الحق والحقيقة .. وبروحه التي تخشى الله عندما تستخدم حقها -        وواجبها- في الإبداع ..
فنحن  -  بحمد الله- أمام نبتة فكرية مباركة .. في أرض الفكر      الإسلامي   المباركة .. نقدمها دليلاً على أن أمتنا أمةٌ وَلُود .. وعلى أن عِلمنا        - الذي هو دين- وأن ديننا - الذي هو عِلم- يحمله من كل خلف عدوله .. حتى   يرث      الله الأرض ومن عليها .. كما حدثنا عن ذلك رسولنا - عليه الصلاة   والسلام- .

    واللهَ نسأل - لصاحب هذا الكتاب- السداد والتوفيق لمزيد من العطاء .. ومزيد من التقدم .. ومزيد من الارتقاء .. حتى يكون - إن شاء الله- واحداً من المرابطين على ثغور العلم الإسلامي .. والبناة في صرحه الشاهق العظيم


اهـ [ نقلاً عن بعض ما جاء في تقريظ الكتاب والتقديم له ]

*

----------


## أبو محمد صلاح الدين

للرفع والتذكير

----------


## أبو محمد صلاح الدين

*كم استمتعتُ بقراءة هذين المبحثين من هذا الكتاب :

 من أسرار الحج - دراسة في فقه الدلالات والمقاصد

**الله جل جلاله (دراسة تجديدية في علم الكلام)*

جزى الله المؤلف خيراً

----------


## أبو محمد صلاح الدين

> *
> الفصل الأول : نظرات اجتهادية تجديدية في أصول الفقه
> 
> الدراسة الأولى : المعلوم من الدين بالضرورة
> 
> الدراسة الثانية : هل الإجماع حجة ؟
> 
> الدراسة الثالثة : مقالٌ مُرَكَّزٌ في فكرة الاستثناء من القواعد العامة
> 
> ...


في هذه المباحث من الأطروحات ما يستحق الوقوف أمامها ومدارستها

----------


## أبو محمد صلاح الدين

للرفع والتذكير

----------


## أبو محمد صلاح الدين

من جميل ما قال شيخ الأزهر الراحل/محمد مصطفى المراغي -في مذكرته الإصلاحية التي كتبها عام 1928-:

*"العلماء في القرون الأخيرة استكانوا للراحة،  وظنوا أنه لا مطمع لهم في الاجتهاد، ورضوا بالتقليد، وعكفوا على كتب لا  يوجد فيها روح العلم، وابتعدوا عن الناس، فجهلوا الحياة، وجهلهم الناس،  وجهلوا طرق التفكير الحديثة، وطرق البحث الحديث، وجهلوا ما جد في الحياة من  علم، وما جد فيها من مذاهب وآراء فأعرض الناس عنهم، ونقموا هم على الناس،  فلم يؤدوا الواجب الديني الذي خصصوا أنفسهم له".*

وهذا عينه هو ما قاله الإمام ابن القيم منذ ستة قرون في مثل هؤلاء بقوله:

*"لقد جعلوا الشريعة قاصرة لا تقوم بمصالح العباد،  محتاجة إلى غيرها، وصدوا على أنفسهم طرقا صحيحة من معرفة الحق والتنفيذ له،  ظنا منهم أنها منافية لقواعد الشرع، ولعمري أنها لا تنافي ما جاء به  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإنما نافت ما فهموه من الشريعة، والذي أوجب  فهم ذلك نوع من تقصير في معرفة الشريعة، وتقصير في معرفة الواقع، وتنزيل  أحدهما على الآخر"*.

----------


## أبو محمد صلاح الدين

يقول شيخ الأزهر الراحل/ محمود شلتوت في كتابه "مقارنة المذاهب" ط 1936م : "*إن  المتأخرين حينما تحكمت فيهم روح الخلاف وملكتهم العصبية المذهبية، راحوا  يضعون من القوانين ما يمنع الناس من الخروج عن مذاهبهم، وانتقلت المذاهب  بهذا الوضع عن أن تكون أفهاما يصح أن تناقش فترد أو تقبل، إلى التزامات  دينية لا يجوز لمن نشأ فيها أن يخالفها، أو يعتنق غيرها، وحرموا بذلك النظر  في كتاب الله وسنة رسوله، أو حرموا العمل بثمرة النظر فيهما، ونشأ عن ذلك  أن فترت الهمم، ووقف الفقه الإسلامي، واشتغل علماء المذاهب بالانتصارات  المذهبية، واختصار المطولات، وشرح المختصرات، وهكذا حرم الناس الفقه،  وحرموا ملكة الفقه".*

*وقد وصل الانغلاق الفقهي مداه، عندما يرد في باب  "التعزير" من كتاب "الدر المختار" - للسادة الأحناف- أن من ارتحل إلى مذهب  الشافعي يعزر !! .. ويرد في باب "الترجيح" في كتب الأصول عند الشيعة  الإمامية قديما وحديثا، أنه عندما تتعذر أدوات الترجيح أمام الفقيه يرجح  بمخالفة "العامة" - أي أهل السنة- !!*

*اللهم احفظنا من طيش الأقلام وسفه الأحلام !

*

----------


## أبو محمد صلاح الدين

للتذكير

----------


## أبو محمد صلاح الدين

للرفع والتذكير

----------

